# formatting problems with my Micro SD memorr card



## shekko (Jul 25, 2010)

I have recently bought an 8GB Transcend Micro SD memory card for my Nokia phone, but when i try and use it on my phone it says memory card not formatted, so i go on my computer and format it. it completes successfully, i then re-try it on my phone and it still has the same problem! 
Any advice appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome to TSF!

If it's over 2 GB in size, it's actually an SDHC Card. If your phone only supports SD cards, it can't use anything larger than 2 GB. Even if it supports SDHC, it may only support 4 GB cards.

Found this list of models that are compatible with an 8 GB card:
http://www.nokiausa.com/find-produc...nokia-8-gb-microsdhc-card-mu-43/compatibility

Have you tried formatting it with the phone, instead of using a PC?
Depends on the model, but found this info in the Nokia support site:

Select Menu > Tools > Memory > Options > Format memory card
Select Menu > Tools > Utilities > Memory > Options > Format memory card
Select Menu > Apps. Extras > Memory card > Options > Mem.card options > Format memory card


----------



## shekko (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the help. ill see what i can do, maybe hange memory cards but yeah thanks again


----------

